# Chateau singes



## Mikeymutt

this was my second visit on my first euro trip.the beautiful chateau singes.the main feature in here being the main staircase.it looked like work had been started in here to restore it but had stopped.we saw a car a pull up and you could see people looking and we were expecting visitors.but as we made our way out the car had a couple in and I think they were French explorers waiting for seven of us to get out.we gave them the thumbs up and they gave us the thumbs up back.


----------



## Typochick

Love thes images!! Beautiful.


----------



## perjury saint

*Spot on! Need to tick this un off the list at some point...*


----------



## URBANMYTH

Looks awesome mate well done and the photos are great as always thanks


----------



## tumble112

Wonderful images, love the concealed fireplace.


----------



## UrbanX

Blimey that place has really gone down hill. Still an amazing report!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt

UrbanX said:


> Blimey that place has really gone down hill. Still an amazing report!
> Thanks for sharing



My mate said when we were there it had gone down since he was last there three months ago.


----------



## UrbanX

Blimey! It's a slippery slope. 
I last went in Aug 2012! There was a key in the door, and the car outside was drivable!


----------



## flyboys90

Wow what a beauty thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Lovely set of photos thre. I never saw that bag there when i went!!


----------



## marieke

Loved these pics! awesome. Please, please return......... Thanks Marieke


----------



## UE-OMJ

Nice honest report there - as it should be - not just the best bits. Spot on.


----------



## smiler

The panels look really good, great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Whiteknight841

Furniture in odd places, things strewn everywhere, what more could anyone ask?!

A truly beautiful mansion, another victory for you me thinks! 

Well done : )


----------



## tank2020

Those pictures are stunning! a bit of everything.


----------



## Stealthstar79

Absolutely beautiful location, and fantastic pics too!


----------

